# OPC Server auslesen



## Byteverdreher (12 Juni 2008)

Kennt jemand einen guten OPC SNMP Server der auch noch aus einer TwinCat PLC ausgelesen werden kann?


----------



## Fritze (12 Juni 2008)

Hallo 
Was das Thema OPC und TwinCat betrifft, da schau doch unter Beckhoff im Internet nach. Was mich aber stutzig macht ist, das du von der Steuerung auf den OPC-Server zugreifen möchtest. Ich war der Meinung, das der OPC-Server in der Lage ist aus einer Steuerung zu lesen und in diese hineinzuschreiben aber nicht umgekehrt. Aber da kann der Herr Bäurle sicherlich Klärung schaffen.
MfG Fritze.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (12 Juni 2008)

Fritze schrieb:


> ... Aber da kann der Herr Bäurle sicherlich Klärung schaffen.
> MfG Fritze.



Hallo,

es gibt ja parallel *diese Frage* und beide habe ich (auch) nicht 
wirklich verstanden.

Normalerweise habe ich einen Client und je nach Komponenten
einen oder mehrere OPC-Server. Den gibt es auch für *Twincat*.

@byteverdreher: was willst Du denn genau machen? Wie sieht 
das Gesamtsystem aus bzw. was hast Du davon bereits?


----------



## Byteverdreher (12 Juni 2008)

ich möchte aus der TwinCat PLC auf einen SNMP / OPC Server zugreiffen und dessen Daten für die SPS nutzen.

Wir haben in unseren Prüfsystemen mehrere Rechner laufen und die liefern nur SNMP Traps an einen OPC Server ab. Bzw. können wir das netzwerk beim Kunden überwachen da wir Prüfdaten an diesen abliefern.

Diese Informationen brauch ich in der SPS um bestimmte Funktionen auszulösen.

Die umgekehrte Reihenfolge ist mir klar.


----------



## Question_mark (13 Juni 2008)

*SNMP Protokoll*

Hallo,



			
				Byteverdreher schrieb:
			
		

> auf einen SNMP / OPC Server zugreiffen



Für alle, die nur OPC-Server gelesen und den Hinweis auf das SNMP-Protokoll übersehen haben, hier ein Hinweis.
http://www.zdnet.de/glossar/0,39029897,70005149p-39001714q,00.htm

@Byteverdreher : Ich kenne keine SPS, die aus einem SNMP OPC-Server Daten auslesen kann. Der Simatic OPC-Server kann m.W. zwar das SNMP Protokoll, aber egal welcher OPC-Server ...., in der SPS ist kein OPC-Client der von einem SNMP OPC-Server lesen und evtl. schreiben kann.
Wird also nicht funktionieren, davon abgesehen macht es in meinen Augen auch keinen Sinn.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------

